# Loose tenon stock (outdoors)



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'll be throwing together a picnic table and a planter bench very soon. It will be very similar to the outdoor rustic table M Spags did a cpl years ago. I'll also be using WRC, I'll be sticking with the 4×4 / 2×6 look and will also use loose M&T joinery. The main difference is that Ill be using a plung router/jig and that most of my 2×6 stock is only 4' long. The project seems fairly straight forward and well explained but I have a couple joinery questions.

What should I use for loose tenon stock? Keep in mind this is an outdoor project. I'm juggling between using cedar or should I opt for a water resistant hardwood. W. Oak is my first thought here because of price. Also I was curious about tenon sizes for 8/4 & 12/4 stock. I was thinking 1" T x 4" L x 1" W for 8/4 stock and 2" T x 6" L x 2" W for 12/4 stock. Also if this was a interior project would ply make good tenon stock?

My next question has to do with design. I was tossing around the idea of assembling the top with a series of laminated mitered face frames to give it a unique design. I defiantly like the idea and look but am unsure how seasonal movement would effect it. I'm just looking for critique, advice and tips for this project so feel free to chime in.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I used the same material as the main project is made of. 
In my case I used cedar tenons in a cedar frame glued with Titebond III as in my cedar bench project.


----------



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

Also I will prob be short on my 2×6x10' stock (4) to finish the top so I might have to join some of the 4's together for the top. What's the best way to join 2 med boards to make 1 long?


----------

